# Snow goose hunting in the rain?



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever had a good snow goose hunt in the rain?


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

162 on feb. 10 this year.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Field hunting in the rain sucks. That being said I have hade some great hunts when raining.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Rain hunts can be productive...its the drying out of the socks for the next week that sucks.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Agreed, it does freakin suck.. but weve had some of our best hunts in the rain. What i like is fog with no rain, usually produces a good slaughter


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

PA Snow Hunter said:


> Agreed, it does freakin suck.. but weve had some of our best hunts in the rain. What i like is fog with no rain, usually produces a good slaughter


For sure if your really close to the roost!


----------

